# Footjoy Hydrolite (sport) shoes



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2014)

After moving away from FJ shoes a few years ago due to build quality issues (previous 3 pairs all split across the front) I was on the look out for a pair of waterproof shoes for the winter. Love my Mizuno Genems but winter woukd drstroy them.
Went round to Greaves Sport in Glasgow one lunch time and saw the new Hydrolites, I believe these replace the AQL (Aqualite) range, and was impressed.
Two styles, sport and classic. I opted for sport which are predominantly white with a couple of black flashes.
I have to say I am absolutely impressed with them, the old FJ quality seems to be back. Worn straight from the box and a more comfortable and lighter pair of shoes I would be pressed to find. 
Perfectly waterproof as you would expect I have now worn them for 4 weeks walking through soaking wet grass and rough and they are unmarked and my feet have remained dry and warm.

Highly recommended pair of shoes and coming in at Â£75 not overly expensive either. 
Have to say the guys in Greaves on Gordon St in Glasgow were brilliant, just a bunch of golfers who work in a sports shop, helpful and knew their stuff.


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			After moving away from FJ shoes a few years ago due to build quality issues (previous 3 pairs all split across the front) I was on the look out for a pair of waterproof shoes for the winter. Love my Mizuno Genems but winter woukd drstroy them.
Went round to Greaves Sport in Glasgow one lunch time and saw the new Hydrolites, I believe these replace the AQL (Aqualite) range, and was impressed.
Two styles, sport and classic. I opted for sport which are predominantly white with a couple of black flashes.
I have to say I am absolutely impressed with them, the old FJ quality seems to be back. Worn straight from the box and a more comfortable and lighter pair of shoes I would be pressed to find. 
Perfectly waterproof as you would expect I have now worn them for 4 weeks walking through soaking wet grass and rough and they are unmarked and my feet have remained dry and warm.

Highly recommended pair of shoes and coming in at Â£75 not overly expensive either. 
Have to say the guys in Greaves on Gordon St in Glasgow were brilliant, just a bunch of golfers who work in a sports shop, helpful and knew their stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Sound good, but if you wore white shoes round here at the moment they would become muddy brown, with a couple of white flashes.

I had two pairs of AQL's and they were excellent winter shoes. It was my Dryjoys that didn't live up to their name.


----------

